# 82



## Squire Bentley (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2012/11/eighty-two/

Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 11, 2012)

Very impressive.


----------



## Txmason32 (Nov 11, 2012)

That's impressive my Brother!! I agree the obligation isn't for the WM GM or anyone but yourself and God ...


----------



## widows son (Nov 11, 2012)

That's awesome. It's interesting to see the differences in the way American and Canadian lodges open in the third.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 12, 2012)

widows son said:


> That's awesome. It's interesting to see the differences in the way American and Canadian lodges open in the third.


It's interesting to see how American Lodges can differ... I can't wait to visit a Canadian Lodge.


----------



## widows son (Nov 13, 2012)

If you do come up to the great white north, come to Niagara falls, I'd love for you to come visit brother!


----------



## youngblood2002 (Nov 14, 2012)

I was there  and I will remember it for the rest of my life...


----------

